# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد >  گردهمایی اعضای برنامه نویس دات کام

## vadood

بعد از یه مدت طولانی که توی سایت با هم در ارتباط بودیم شاید خالی از لطف نباشه که برای ایجاد صمیمت بیشتر بین اعضای community یه گردهمایی بذاریم که همه جمع شن.

نظر شما چیه؟


<hr>
ودود

----------


## ناصرقلی

سلام!
خیلی خوبه!

----------


## الهام تفریشی

خیلی عالی میشه 
نظر فوق العاده ای هست

----------


## vadood

لطفا وقتی نظر میدین یه ایده هم در مورد مکان و زمان بدین که بعدا یه تاپیک هم واسه اون باز نکنیم.

<hr>
ودود

----------


## Kambiz

با این پیشنهاد شدید موافقم.  :)

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

منم بشدت موافقم، اما کجا؟
یکی از سالنهای همایش دانشگاهها میتونه جای خوبی باشه. کسی یک همچین جایی رو سراغ داره؟

----------


## vadood

به نظرم بهتره یه جای غیر رسمی باشه بهتره، مثلا یه قهوه خونه ستنی! یه جایی مثل سالن همایش دانشگاه کلی دنگ و فنگ داره.

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

منم موافقم ! یه جا باشه که عمومی نباشه . چون کمیته گیر می ده  :wink: راستی بذارین یک شنبه هفته ی دیگه . چون من یکی دو روز میام تهران  :P

----------


## المیرا

منم موافقم. :)

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

خوب تکرار سوال: جایی مناسب برای اینکار سراغ دارید؟

----------


## vadood

خوب زحمت می کشیم هر کس ناقابل پولی می زاریم می ریم یه جا هم شامی چایی چیزی می خوریم هم همو می بینیم. نترسین 1000 تا 2000 تومان بیشتر نمی شه.

کمیته هم نمی گیره مملکت دیگه پیشرفت کرده. مگه می خواهیم راه پیمایی کنیم که بگیرن؟

----------


## المیرا

.
ببخشین .

----------


## vadood

چرا؟ آخه 3 ، 4 نفر که نیست. می خواهم 50 نفر بیان

----------


## کم حوصله

سلام
پیشنهاد خوبیه و جالب و باعث ایجاد صمیمیت بیشتر مابین بچه های سایت می شه ولی زمانش طوری باشه که بچه ها بتونن از شهرستانها هم بیان (وسط هفته نباشه  :wink:  :oops: )
از نظر جاش هم یک جای غیر رسمی باشه بهتره ولی خوب من تهران نیستم که بگم کجا ولی یک جای خوش اب و هوا باشه نه تو چهار دیواری  :lol:  :oops:

----------


## sayana

من هم موافقم . ساعت و روزش با بقیه !  :oops:  البته یه روزی باشه که همه بتونن بیان . به نظر من هم قهوه خونه که نمیشه که !!!!!!!!! البته اگر میخواین رستوران مانند !!! باشه لابی یه هتل یا سالنهای همایش هتلها هم خوبه اما اگه بی خرج میخواین !!!!!!! همون سالن همایش دانشگاهها !

----------


## said ali

با سلام
ببخشید من نظر میدم :oops:  :oops:  :oops: 
ولی خیلی عالیه...

----------


## الهام تفریشی

برای اولین بار بهتر یه جای رسمی باشه
ولی دفعه های بعد با توافق بقیه حالا یه جایی قرار میذاریم
اقا فقط لطفا جمعه نباشه

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

کی مسئول این کار شده ؟
جون من این یکی حرفتون رو عملی کنین دیگه  :?

----------


## vadood

چشم.

محمد جان من نمی دونم چه جای رسمی میشه پیدا کرد. پیشنهاد خود من اینه که بریم یه جایی تو ارتفاع های شمال تهران نیم ساعت پیاده روی باشه، بعد هم یه جایی می شینیم، خوب موافق ها بگن مخالف ها هم نظر دیگه ای بدن

----------


## Microsoft

با سلام

منم موافقم که این ملاقات صورت بگیره .

برای این کار ارتفاعات دربندخیلی باحاله مخصوصا روز 5 شنبه .

*************** ویرایش شده توسط مدیر  :evil: *****************

موفق باشید .

----------


## کم حوصله

:shock:  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x 
دوست عزیز اشتباهی اومدی  
:x  :x  :x  :x  :x

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

:shock:  آقای مایکروسافت ! حالت خوبه ؟ امشی خوردی نکنه ؟

----------


## sunboy

*
با سلام 
پیشنهاد خیلی خوبیه 

به نظر من گیر اوردن یه مکان رسمی  خیلی سخته 
ولی اگه قرار شد بریم ارتفاعات یا قهوه خانه سنتی من فرهزاد و پیشنهاد می کنم  :wink:*

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

برای دفعه اول فکر نکنم زیاد بشیم ! یه جای عمومی قرار بذاریم فعلا تا بعد

----------


## Anti_Evil

یوووووووهووووو  :D 
خیلی فکر خوبیه !
البته میدونید که قرارتون بدون من صفایی نداره  :oops: 
خلاصه گفته باشم !!! نبینم بدون من رفته باشیناااا !!!
منم 100% موافقم !

برا من فرقی نداره کجا باشه ولی نظر من اینه که ما یه دفه به طرف رستوران یا قهوه خونه حمله نکنیم  :roll: 
بهتر اول تو یه فضای باز و قشنگ صحبت کنیم، بعدش من اوچیکه همه هم هستم خودم اول حمله میکنم  :wink: 

خلاصه منو در جریان بزارید !

----------


## کم حوصله

بابا بجنبید محمد پرید ها  :twisted: 
آخه داره میره آش خوری  :twisted: 
یک جایی قرار بگذارید همه دور هم جمع شیم کجاش خیلی مهم نیست چون مطمئنا برای بار اول شاید تعدادمون انگشت شمار بشه آخه این جور که مشخص است تعدادمون هنوز چند نفری بیش نیست  :(

----------


## بمب منطقی

منم موافقم . فقط حیف که برای من مقدور نیست  :cry:  :cry: برین حال کنین بی معرفتها (ولی نه از اون حال ها  :lol:  :lol: )

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

:shock:  :evil:

----------


## بمب منطقی

پسر ,چرا تو جنبه شوخی نداری تا یه نفر یه چیز میگه فوری جوش میاری  :P  :P انشاالاه که همیشه خندان باشی نه اخمو و زود جوش و مثل منهم نباشی  :P  :P

----------


## ehsan-ets

منم موافقم  :P 
به نظرم یه جایی باشه که از کامپیوتر دور باشه بهتره :wink: (که بریم اونجا رو هم به کامپیوتر بکشیم :wink:  :shock: )
فعلا که فقط 15 نفریم پس بهتره که سالن و ... بزاریم کنار و بریم یه جای خوش آب و هوا و سربز
مثلا کوهنوردی فکر خوبیه(به نظر من که عالیه :wink:  :oops:  :P )

یه چیز دیگه هر وقت و جایی رو که تصویب کردین بگین که مدیر سایت اون رو به همه(به صورت PM خوبه) اطلاع بدن تا هر کی خواست بیاد :wink:

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

> پسر ,چرا تو جنبه شوخی نداری


اتفاقا برعکس . اگه شخصا با من شوخی کنی ، ظرفیتم خیلی بالاست . می تونی از بچه های سایت بپرسی  8) 
ولی ...  :?

----------


## بمب منطقی

بگی نگی ما هم به طور اتفاقی یکی از اعضای سایت هستیم اگه قبولمون داشته باشین :P

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

بچه ها ! دوم آبان چطوره ؟ هم جمعه اس ، هم بعدش دیگه نمی شه ( ماه رمضان ) ، بعد از رمضان هم که من نیستم و بدون من اصلا حال نمی ده  8)

----------


## kia1349

همش وعده ! :wink:  همش وعید :wink:

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

> همش وعده !  همش وعید


منظورتون چیه؟

----------


## Gladiator

آقا چی شد پس ؟ رفتین یا نه ؟

 :mrgreen:

----------


## Kambiz

نمی خواید به بقیه بگید که تو اولین دیدار چی گذشت؟  :( 
امیدوارم خوش گذشته باشه.

----------


## بانوی بهار

با سلام.... من جزو تازه واردای سایتم....می خوام جاوا یاد بگیرم...بهترین منابع چیا می تونن باشن؟

----------


## Inprise

یکی از بهترین منابع یادگیری جاوا مطالعه تاپیکهای 4-5 سال قبل سایت برنامه نویس خصوصا در مورد قرارهای ملاقات و ... است !

موفق باشی

----------


## Ali_Fallah

با سلام
قبلا اینجانب طرحی دادم به عنوان قرار ملاقات که بعضی ها استقبال کردند و بعضی ها هم نه 
که جوابی با طعنه وکنایه هم دادند
و جالب اینکه قفل هم شد...
البته پیشنهادی که مطرح کردم دقیقاً مثل این نبود ولی ...

----------

